# Rc boats.



## derrick (19 May 2022)

Anyone else play with them or race them. Got back into them last year, was not able to ride, needed something to play with. Now a couple of us go to the local once a week. Mostly 2 stroke motors. A bit of nitro. Never got into electrics. But it's never to late. Boats already to go for Friday, weather permitting.


----------



## Cycleops (19 May 2022)

Never got into those sort of boats but remember when I was about 14 building a simple flat bottom hull out of ply and sticking a Davies Charlton diesel on a pylon at the back and sending it across the local boating lake in the park. Walter the softies beautiful sailing yacht would sometimes suffer a knock or two.
Much later I built a corvette or destroyer in balsa and ply from a kit. Never returned to boats after that.


----------



## Mark Grant (19 May 2022)

I've got some over the last year or three as a change from planes, Mainly sailboats but a couple of electric too.
Here's a little Keil Kraft Cresta I built from free plans, It's finished now and ready to go.


----------



## Jody (19 May 2022)

derrick said:


> Anyone else play with them or race them. Got back into them last year, was not able to ride, needed something to play with. Now a couple of us go to the local once a week. Mostly 2 stroke motors. A bit of nitro. Never got into electrics. But it's never to late. Boats already to go for Friday, weather permitting.



Always wanted one as a kid. Local model boating lake near us had these things whizzing round at crazy speeds. 

Didn't envy them when wading out to retrieve when broken down or out of fuel.


----------



## derrick (19 May 2022)

Jody said:


> Always wanted one as a kid. Local model boating lake near us had these things whizzing round at crazy speeds.
> 
> Didn't envy them when wading out to retrieve when broken down or out of fuel.



We have a rescue boat, no wadding allowed the lake is 30 ft deep in parts,


----------



## Jody (19 May 2022)

derrick said:


> We have a rescue boat, no wadding allowed the lake is 30 ft deep in parts,



I was surprised the first time I saw a person stood up in the middle. I had no idea it was only waste deep the whole way across as the other half of the lake is for jet ski's, so is obviously deeper.


----------



## derrick (22 May 2022)

Little clip from today. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCHhoEvN1_0


----------



## Cycleops (22 May 2022)

Enjoy it before it's banned.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 May 2022)

I've often fancied an R/C boat, but something serene like a sail boat.


----------



## derrick (23 May 2022)

Another bit of vidio. A mates 56 Apache. 26cc 2 stroke.
Don't know why vidio is showing that way. 
View: https://youtu.be/EKvLDXsgu7A


----------



## derrick (27 May 2022)

Another play day 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKA2Owft54A&t=4s


----------



## derrick (14 Aug 2022)

New boat arriving tomorrow. Just got to sort a colour scheme for it. And also what motor, sticking with a 2 stroke. looking at a 52 cc twin.


----------



## derrick (5 Sep 2022)

A bit done on the boat. went for the 30cc Zenoah in the end. should push it along nicely.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Sep 2022)

Hope you don't need the waders


----------



## Jameshow (5 Sep 2022)

Over covid I finished off a Vic smeed starlet that my dad started 30yrs ago...


----------



## Jameshow (5 Sep 2022)

Vic smeed starlet started by my dad 30 years ago finished by me.


----------



## derrick (14 Oct 2022)

Whoops i did it again , this time a more scale like boat, one of the more famous offshore racing boats, The Apache. Fancied one of these for a while, after driving a mates one, could be an interesting build. first pic is the real one, i can only afford the model.At 58inches long it's a big toy.


----------



## LardAbove (23 Oct 2022)

Looking for a 'tabletop treat', for coming winter nights...
I have been following Ebay 'R/C Boats', to see what might 'wash-up' cheappsie 😮. There's nothing CHEAP about R/C, in general 😵

I found this 'for spares, no controller/battery' 28" and it was Unsold.... I contacted the vendor and made a lowball offer @£11👍

I have a cheappo RC car, gathering dust and the guts will suffice for fwd/L.R. rudder.
I'm going to cut the hull and run just a central prop.

I love 'tinkering' and making bit n bobs... Rather like my brake dropbars on the Kingpin.

Should be an entertaining adventure 🦸

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (23 Oct 2022)

..... I'm buying 'bits n bobs' already, and I haven't seen the blooming thing!
This trinket is to take the 'toy RC car' GO (volts to car motor) and jump relay to send BIG Amps to boat motor....

We Will See..... £3.50 cheap enough 🙄

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Why the twin engines in guessing no rudder. 

I was thinking I must finish the Clyde puffer I started in lockdown! 

Complete opposite to the above!


----------



## LardAbove (23 Oct 2022)

..... Yes... The twin motors are [I think] variable speed, so will pull turn boat.

I'm bodging up a central motor/prop & rudder.

Keeping it simple, but requiring some 'cut n shut'.... That's what is interesting.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (26 Oct 2022)

I have dismantled the car [27mhz Mini Cooper] and have had an idea! 👁️
The steering is a cog motor on a rack... Plenty torque for kicking the steering however, for a forced rudder, I'm introducing a big/little idler to increase the motors Push/Pull capabilities 👍

Bit of 'plastic engineering' required but, hey, if it was easy....

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Nibor (26 Oct 2022)

I have started to race RC Laser sailing boats very competitive and quite fun. I just go for the bickering over rules lol.


----------



## Nibor (26 Oct 2022)

Jody said:


> I was surprised the first time I saw a person stood up in the middle. I had no idea it was only waste deep the whole way across as the other half of the lake is for jet ski's, so is obviously deeper.



What camera do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jody (26 Oct 2022)

Nibor said:


> What camera do you use if you don't mind me asking?



I think you may have wanted to tag @derrick instead of me.

I use a Hero 10 black for biking.


----------



## derrick (26 Oct 2022)

Nibor said:


> I have started to race RC Laser sailing boats very competitive and quite fun. I just go for the bickering over rules lol.



I raced this for a while, IOM


----------



## Nibor (27 Oct 2022)

derrick said:


> I raced this for a while, IOM



Is that a dragon?


----------



## Nibor (27 Oct 2022)

derrick said:


> I raced this for a while, IOM



What camera did you use on the boat?


----------



## LardAbove (28 Oct 2022)

My RC boat arrived... Motors are fresh!

Stripped and now need to mod for single prop/rudder....

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2022)

Nibor said:


> Is that a dragon?



No it's a tonic, i metre class.


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2022)

Nibor said:


> What camera did you use on the boat?



An old Hero for video, phone for stills.


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2022)

Finally found time to get the Phantom on the water, engine run in, now to get it tuned.


----------



## derrick (1 Nov 2022)

Hoping to get the Apache on the water this week, manged to make some exhaust pipes for the rear, was a bit unsure about these, but the engine sounds and revs nicely on dry land, fingers crossed it runs ok on the water.


----------



## LardAbove (1 Nov 2022)

I have got further on with my 'cobbled up' 7000.
The RC car 'rack motor', for turning, is going to be vertically mounted inside the stern and a 'letterbox' slot will allow it to engage/rotate the larger gear on the rudder post. A limit peg will prevent movement beyond a certain arc...

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## derrick (4 Nov 2022)

Got the phantom on the water today.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOhOrZRpo1o


----------



## derrick (4 Nov 2022)

The Apache. 

View: https://youtu.be/-_jI-UNlC2U


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

https://bluejacketboats.com/boats/bluejacket-24/

I fancy making one of these both as a model and full sized!


----------



## derrick (8 Nov 2022)

A bit of bling on the Apache,


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Nov 2022)

derrick said:


> I raced this for a while, IOM



I'm watching that on Ebay.


----------



## LardAbove (10 Nov 2022)

My 5V relay arrived.... I have soldered the car 'drive motor' wires onto the coil terminals & tested with the 7.2V boat motor = works great! 👌

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (12 Nov 2022)

Some jiggery-pokery required to get the Rudder sweeping the full arc - stop screw for limit.
Installing motor tomorrow.....

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## LardAbove (15 Nov 2022)

Motor in.... UJ connector installed in driveline.
The RC car 'chassis' (front & back cut off) installed to run the control voltage [3x AA] and it is low to c/g and over the prop. Neat hinged lid arrangement.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

I bought this 1/72 scale Revell kit of the old Matchbox Corvette at an auction some years ago . It had been started so I thought it would be nice to try to radio control it. I painted the hull, thought it would look pretty.
I was thinking of using an old electric drill motor for power. It's all a bit hair brained at the moment.


----------



## LardAbove (15 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I bought this 1/72 scale Revell kit of the old Matchbox Corvette at an auction some years ago . It had been started so I thought it would be nice to try to radio control it. I painted the hull, thought it would look pretty.
> I was thinking of using an old electric drill motor for power. It's all a bit hair brained at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 668153



If you were to obtain a 'used/el cheappo' power screwdriver.... It will have inside a battery + hipower 3V motor. The motor will run very fast [take off torque multiplier gearing] and do for a model boat drive motor 👍

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## Milzy (15 Nov 2022)

I’ve always wanted an R/C U-boat.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’ve always wanted an R/C U-boat.



I can remember seeing one in an old radio modeller back in the 70's which would submerge.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

Picked up a 6" prop tube for my clyde puffer build only to order an m2 threaded one - its tiny. 

Need 5/6mm!!


----------



## Milzy (15 Nov 2022)

I want this 
HydroPro Inception Brushless (RTR) Deep Vee Racing Boat 950mm (Red/Black)


https://hobbyking.com/en_us/hydropr...rtr-deep-vee-racing-boat-950mm-red-black.html


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2022)

Milzy said:


> I want this
> HydroPro Inception Brushless (RTR) Deep Vee Racing Boat 950mm (Red/Black)
> 
> 
> https://hobbyking.com/en_us/hydropr...rtr-deep-vee-racing-boat-950mm-red-black.html



Not a lover of plastic hulls on power boats. better of building a glass fibre one, get your hull and put your choice of bits into it.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13415134...8ZJ7a9B+KVZDq7wDuVkgXSPY2L|tkp:Bk9SR9qtnv6PYQ


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2022)

I’m obviously getting old as I hate the tinny whining noise RC boats make on one of the lakes in our local park. You need to get a RC jet boat as they be fairly quiet I think.


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m obviously getting old as I hate the tinny whining noise RC boats make on one of the lakes in our local park. You need to get a RC jet boat as they be fairly quiet I think.



This one sound good.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3WeyzW-22Q


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2022)

derrick said:


> This one sound good.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3WeyzW-22Q




Not so quiet 😂


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2022)

Talking of jets, just found this, love to play with one of them, a little out of my league.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qubSI1lwm10


----------



## LardAbove (17 Nov 2022)

My RC boat [Frankenstein toy car] mash-up is now complete 👍
Tested for buoyancy and prop/rudder performance, in my bath....

Will put up a YouTube when we get out to the local Duck Pond.

LardAbove 🚴


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2022)

Another good day at the lake,


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2022)

A bit of video from today.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJBb9XGv5dw


----------

